# weird backwards horn.... should I be worried?



## jessica_1285 (Apr 15, 2012)

This is miss Emma! She is our 1 yr old Myotonic doe. Her right horn is growing forward!!!  What's up with that?    This has to be dangerous for her and her herd mates!  Anyone else have horn problems?

http://www.backyardherds.comyu/foru...2108_100000488154242_1567872_1603511458_n.jpg


----------



## Rose N Lynne Farm (Apr 15, 2012)

She is adorable  Does she use her horns on the other goats? If not than it is probably okay. You could always band them or put tennis balls on them. Also some people duct tape a stick between the two horns. It makes a nice handle, and keeps the other goats pretty safe.


----------



## jessica_1285 (Apr 15, 2012)

Thanks!  How does the tennis ball thing work? And what is this handle you speak of? Lol... I cant picture that at all


----------



## Rose N Lynne Farm (Apr 15, 2012)

Haha I'm not that good at explaining, but I will borrow some pictures from someone when I asked a similar question.

The handle thing I was talking about. Not my picture.









And the tennis balls. Not my picture either.


----------



## mama24 (Apr 16, 2012)

Oh that handle's hilarious! I might have to do that!


----------



## jessica_1285 (Apr 16, 2012)

Lol thanks for sharing those pics! Great ideas!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Apr 16, 2012)

I would for sure snip off the end of her horns, so they aren't so pointy, just snip off a half an inch or so, with the hoof trimmers.


----------

